# DNP Speed?



## asjames (Oct 17, 2011)

I have heard a lot about the build up time/effects time of dnp.

I just recieved my order today from a reputable source I know others around here have used.

I popped my first cap and I am waiting for the slight warmth that may be associated with it.

Some say they feel the effects within the hour while others say it takes a couple of days before it hits you.

Whats the sort of time range i should be feeling the effects? or is it just down to the indiviual.

I am 6'4 240lbs if that matters!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

From 1 tab you won't feel the effects that much at all, but you'll get a build up over the next couple of days.

When I was taking 3 tabs a day, it would usually kick in within a couple of hours of me taking it, and be unbearable for around 10 hours before subsiding slightly.

When I was taking 1 tab I never really noticed it "kicking in" so to speak.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

THere are a couple of logs on here at he moment in this section that go through what to expect and when. One if by Ginger Tom, the other Simmonds87 and the third is mine.

Each tab will in all likelihood be 200mg (I take it they are capsules, and will likely be blue or yellow). Just because you feel nothing immediately does not mean you wont feel it, or its not working. It has a very long half life (around 36 hours) so you shouldn't be thinking of upping the dose for at least 3 days. THis will give it time to build up in your system and you to get the full effects. On my first day it was about 9 hours after taking that I noticed the effects.

Can you also list out what supplements you are taking and what your macro breakdown on your diet is please?


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

Saw this title and thought someone had been cutting dnp with amphetamine.

What a ****ing weight loss stack that would be!....

Not exactly a wise move though.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Even when I was on 600mg DNP I felt felt slighty warm, unless I ate carbs then Id be sweating big time


----------



## asjames (Oct 17, 2011)

Yea i know alot about dnp already.

Dont worry I have been researching this for about 6 months and I am pretty informed on physiology having a masters in exercise science 

I have read all the logs on the website dont worry about that either. Just some people say they feel it within hours other not for days so was just looking to see what you lot think.

Being checked over to see if i am safe to take DNP now? haha ok supps im on are Multi vitamins, omega 3 6 and 9, electrolyte tabs about two a day, pyruvate and glycerol I also have my infa red thermometer on hand for regular checks of body tempreature.

I am cutting out carbs or keeping them to a very minium. So eggs for breakfast chicken/eggs/mince with a few veg for lunch and same but with more fibours carb veg for dinner.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

LOL i felt it within an hour and half of taking one cap!! ruined my workout and everything, thats why i changed to taking it before bed, made it so much easier to handle


----------



## DFlynn (Sep 28, 2011)

how many mg is in one of your capsules? I'm only 190lbs and it took me like 12 hrs at 400mg to get me sweating, but after a few days on 600mg i was crying like a little bitch wishing for it to stop lol


----------



## asjames (Oct 17, 2011)

200 mg


----------



## Lew1s.w (Feb 1, 2012)

I havent taken it yet, but will be keeping an eye on your thread to see how u get on mate, im going to try and get myself some soon as i e been reasearching it for a while, only thing thats kinda off putting it the sweating and heat, im normally roasting all the time anyway and i do sweat very easily so unsure how i will cope!!!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

dont worry about pyruvate etc, its form idiots on the usa boards.

The most important thing to take with DNP is T3; see the medical patent application for its use... for 9-12months- no pyruvate:

http://www.afboard.com/library/DNP%20+%20T3%20(United%20States%20Patent%204,673,691).pdf

just take 100mcg t3/day withe your DNP, and electrolytes for when you sweat..


----------



## asjames (Oct 17, 2011)

Got T3 on hand but not taking it yet as I heard it takes about a week for shutdown to happen.

Follow my progress? Ok I guess this is becoming a log!

Will let you know how it goes 2nd cap coming soon.

No sweating yet maybe feeling a bit drained but don't know if it's all in my head at this stage.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

There is no real set rule as to how long it'll take an individual to start feeling the effects DNP has on the body.

It's absolutely paramount you let the DNP accumulate at a low dose or 4-7 days, this is where blood levels of it become stable, chances are day 1-3 you'll get some weird side effects such as lethargy/smelly breath/odd smell/dry nasal passages that will eventually go once blood levels have stopped increasing at a rapid rate., if your stuff is legit and accurately dosed that is.


----------



## asjames (Oct 17, 2011)

So I have popped my 2nd cap of dnp still feel nothing. Feel fine. My stuff comes from a source I know a few people use including the ones who have posted in this thread so know its not bunk! Will keep plowing along and see how the accumulation hits me.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Malibu said:


> Even when I was on 600mg DNP I felt felt slighty warm, unless I ate carbs then Id be sweating big time


did you think the extra carbs helped fat loss or did it just cause more heat only?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

stone14 said:


> did you think the extra carbs helped fat loss or did it just cause more heat only?


As I understand it it just causes additional heat. There is an explanation here somewhere on what it is doing at a cell level, but buggered if I can remember it :lol:

THere used to be a their that you ate more carbs and because of the extra heat you were definitely losing more weight, but this now seems not to be the thinking. Also I get some other unpleasant side effects if I have too many carbs in a day.


----------



## asjames (Oct 17, 2011)

Hmm feeling a bit warmer i think or is it in my head!

either way dont feel rubbish feel really good actually! normally cba with work but in a very good mood and enjoying it


----------



## Lew1s.w (Feb 1, 2012)

I would have thought u would notice something by now?? Maybe it just takes a bit longer


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

asjames,are you wakeing up clamy in the mornings?there is every chance that they are underdosed.i can do any where between 600 and 1.2g.it may be you have a high tolerence?

I also think there is a lot of emphasis on when you take dnp you will sweat bucket loads and you will have trouble walking up satirs,this is not the case!


----------



## asjames (Oct 17, 2011)

seb1970 said:


> asjames,are you wakeing up clamy in the mornings?there is every chance that they are underdosed.i can do any where between 600 and 1.2g.it may be you have a high tolerence?
> 
> I also think there is a lot of emphasis on when you take dnp you will sweat bucket loads and you will have trouble walking up satirs,this is not the case!


Hmmm not sure dont think they are underdosed as I had some very good reccomendations and know others on the board use the same guy i do.

I am only on 200mg at the moment am upping to 400mg tomorrow so maybe sides will ramp up then.

Feeling maybe a tad warmer than normal but nothing 100% concrete so not sure if placebo effect or not.

Took another cap again this morning.

Nasal passage maybe feeling a bit dry ... due to rapid increase in tempreature?

3 days down!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

now is the right time to increase your dosage, I moved up after 3 days, and certainly noticed it at 400. Also it will take time to build up in your system at the higher dose, somewhere about 5-7 days you should be at maximum effects.

Good Luck


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

Im currently doing 600mg for 6 weeks i only sweat in the morning when i wake up,if i wear a coat im a little clamy.and after a carb meal i have hot flushes for about 2 hrs.


----------



## asjames (Oct 17, 2011)

seb1970 said:


> Im currently doing 600mg for 6 weeks i only sweat in the morning when i wake up,if i wear a coat im a little clamy.and after a carb meal i have hot flushes for about 2 hrs.


wow 600mg for 6 weeks that seems intense to me!!!!

well from what I have heard!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

asjames said:


> wow 600mg for 6 weeks that seems intense to me!!!!
> 
> well from what I have heard!


Look out for upset guts after 2-3 weeks, at those doses may well make you stop completely. If you can stick it that is great, but I know other people on here who manage to tough it out to 4 weeks and stop, as the danger of sharting yourself is just too high!

I know I have said it before, but make sure your supps are spot on at this dose. E/C/ALA/T3/Glycerol etc etc

Good Luck, and keep us posted.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

Started ****ing water already but thought it was down to my metformin!no stomach upsets so far!lol


----------



## asjames (Oct 17, 2011)

Ok so upping the dosage today to 400mg.

Also hopped on the scales and my weight is down! not saying how much yet but this is positive.

Woke up this morning in a light sweat.


----------



## asjames (Oct 17, 2011)

OK so another day at 400mg today.

Took the dose and felt horribly sick for about 45 mins after i literally thought I was going to vomit everywhere not a nice feeling while driving to work. That subsided thankfully and now im just left with a warm feeling.

Scale is showing some nice number drops. gonna measure myself to see where the inches are coming from tomorrow.

Now to get through 8 hours in this warm office!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

asjames said:


> OK so another day at 400mg today.
> 
> Took the dose and felt horribly sick for about 45 mins after i literally thought I was going to vomit everywhere not a nice feeling while driving to work. That subsided thankfully and now im just left with a warm feeling.
> 
> ...


Did you take this on an empty stomach? It has this effect on me so now I take it just after eating. Also I split mine 200 AM and 200 PM


----------



## asjames (Oct 17, 2011)

yea i did was running late for work so had to down it and then grab breakfast at work.

THanks for tip will eat before dosing now!

feel fine now.

Feel slightly tired in the evenings but no lethargy in the day or any other hampering symptoms apart from being warm!!!!


----------



## asjames (Oct 17, 2011)

Was real warm at work today. Considering I have a desk job and I had a light sweat it was not good! Need to invest in a fan.

Girlfriend is now suspicious as carrying the weakly shopping home I had a downpour of sweat like I had run a marathon


----------



## asjames (Oct 17, 2011)

So my 2nd day of 400mg today and I feel normal. I do have my windows open but feel no heat at all.


----------



## asjames (Oct 17, 2011)

Not feeling any heat at the moment this is weird?

If the heat does return what ways do people use to keep cool while at work?


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

remember everyone is different mate. some sweat on there 1st 200mg dose some dont, like me i cant handle more than 200mg for more than 7 days but my mate can run 600mg for 2 weeks and feel kind of ok.


----------



## asjames (Oct 17, 2011)

Ok so another day on 400mg

Being at home is fine but at work its soooooo hot im sweating constantly chugging water and eagrly anticipating my breaks so i can go outside.

I can see why some people quit after a week it has crossed my mind a couple of times.

But I want to power through.

One more week then I will take some time off and consider doing a month on 200mg.

ANy thoughts and feelings on the 200mg long dose.

I want to get down to 180-200 before going on a bulk


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2012)

I think its the norm for a longer cycle and lower dose.

just starting my 4th week ive upt to 1g a day and will carry on for the next 3 weeks,everything is yellow!


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

Wow seb, 1g a day you got cojones! lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2012)

well im taking 5 200mg caps so they must be uderdosed,my ****,spunk,sweat all yellow,bed sheets are soaked every morning,walking around allday in a tshirt when all my collegesare dressed for the winter!


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

lol, how is it going? (start weight, current weight, duration etc)?

I'm sure all that is worth it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2012)

well i always do keto when on dnp to reduce the sides.i started at 14.12 with a few weeks of keto behind me so not a great deal of water weight,i am now 13.8,and still cannot get my abs!

Will carry on at this dose for another 4 weeks,


----------



## asjames (Oct 17, 2011)

seb1970 said:


> well i always do keto when on dnp to reduce the sides.i started at 14.12 with a few weeks of keto behind me so not a great deal of water weight,i am now 13.8,and still cannot get my abs!
> 
> Will carry on at this dose for another 4 weeks,


Mate your caps must be underdosed like hell!

1g for that long is unsustainable so its probably more between the 500-600 range

also if you have only lost a stone considering how long you have been on and the dose they are definatly underdosed. as I have lost 6lbs at 200mh for 3days and 400 for 2 so lost nearly half the weight you have in a fraction of the time and dosage.

Basically find a new supplier!


----------



## asjames (Oct 17, 2011)

Hmmm lethargy seems to come in waves I feel shattered the. After a while I perk up and return to normal annoying. Got my fan reserved at Argos for tomorrow


----------



## asjames (Oct 17, 2011)

Ok so i am 7 days down and only 7 days to go on my DNP journey.

My scale weight is not where I thought it would be to be honest I thought it would be showing lower. I know that obviously you hold a lot of water while on DNP but I was hoping I could hit some of the big numbers people seems to get like 10lbs a week which doesnt seem very likely. I will be trying to run it 7 more days at this dosage as I have a very busy week at work and combined with DNP thats not good.


----------



## asjames (Oct 17, 2011)

This may be too much info but sex on dnp is hardddddd being ontop made me lose all enthusiasm for sex!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2012)

A blow job is a no no for me on dnp,try having a blow job and the end result is somthing that looks like phlem shooting out!not apealing at all!!


----------



## asjames (Oct 17, 2011)

Ok another day another sweat induced dnp puddle.

Counting down the days till the finish!


----------



## Lew1s.w (Feb 1, 2012)

can u notice any visble difference yet?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

asjames said:


> Ok another day another sweat induced dnp puddle.
> 
> Counting down the days till the finish!


I know the feeling buddy. I seem fine first thing in the morning - then I hit the gym - fasted - then again am OK. But by about 11am I start to melt - and it stays that way until I get back to my nice cold bed. feel clammy all day.

I reckon 4 weeks is too long - just from a sanity perspective - I reckon 3 is about right. However only 5 days left - finish Sunday... :bounce:


----------



## asjames (Oct 17, 2011)

Lew1s.w said:


> can u notice any visble difference yet?


I dunno sometimes I think I do others I don't.

One thing is for sure I notice the sweat and shortness of breath.


----------



## asjames (Oct 17, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> I know the feeling buddy. I seem fine first thing in the morning - then I hit the gym - fasted - then again am OK. But by about 11am I start to melt - and it stays that way until I get back to my nice cold bed. feel clammy all day.
> 
> I reckon 4 weeks is too long - just from a sanity perspective - I reckon 3 is about right. However only 5 days left - finish Sunday... :bounce:


Nice one man.

I'm thinking of finishing on sunday waiting a couple of weeks then just going 200mg a day until I hit my target.


----------



## asjames (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey all just checking in so you don't think I'm dead.

Another day going by. After today only four more days two of those are days off and I'm only popping in to work for four hours on the other.

I find work is the main problem.

If I could just stay at home and not have to do anything I would ramp up to 600mg but if I did I know I would feel bad as its a mental struggle to work and be nice to everyone when you feel like laying down


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

what was the end results ?


----------

